# Remembering the good dipes



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey oldtimers, come out of the woodwork! What have been some of your favorite "masterpiece" diapers through the years?

Anybody remember (or have!) the Kiwipie with the clothes line embroidered on it?

What about the Midsummer Night's Dream KIYP (I think it was KIYP)?

What have been some of your favorites?


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

I liked the suspense of waiting to see what the next Fuz set was going to be. Some of them I really liked, and some were just ok, but the buzz around the Fuz was fun to watch!

Oh, and the original Sweet Peas, the $100 Honeyboys; those were fun to watch all the hype and shopping around. I just window shopped, but I loved to hear about other people's score!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

What was your favorite Fuz set? They were all so gorgeouse, but I have to say the sun and sky sets were my favorite I think.


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't remember them all... But the watermelon one stands out in my mind. The Ice Star stands out. I think I remember the one you were talking about too.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Oceanmama or something like that has the KIYP midsummers night soaker.She said that was a memento for them.Man,that is the most gorgeous soaker ever,next to that Wisteria one she made!I remember when that Kiwi was bought and the person saying they got it but can't remember who.The Moom and the Unicorn soaker that Karen at Kool Sheep Soakers are very memorable for me!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Mmm, just coming out of the woodwork. (why is it that I lurk here but never seem to find anything I think I'll be of use to? Or I think I have something to add but severely NAK debilitated?)

Yum, you named some YUMMY ones!!!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I rememebr watching

Quote:

the Kiwipie with the clothes line embroidered on it?
this one ! I couldnt help but stare at it and love it even though I didnt even know why someone would use wool for cding


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

My favorites were Terri's gorgeous Asian print aio's and covers. I'll never forget the excitement of getting a custom slot!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

yum. FMBG. Such lovely stuff.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

How about the KiwiPie thread that was like 18 pages long stalking her store, it had to have been 2 yrs ago or more...EVERYONE wanted one, and people were getting all antsy over the fact that the stocking was posted period. HAHA!

The good ol days. I also remember when SugarPeas was hyena, shortly after I started CDing she started mass producing them! hmmm what else!! Thinking...


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I had the Fuz sky wool cover (a fuzeasy I think?). While it was beautiful, it didn't fit well, and alas, I had to sell it. Whatever happend to the fuzgarden?


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

And yes, I have a whole FMBG stash built up over time. Those are just works of art.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just*Lindsay*
How about the KiwiPie thread that was like 18 pages long stalking her store, it had to have been 2 yrs ago or more...EVERYONE wanted one, and people were getting all antsy over the fact that the stocking was posted period. HAHA!









Yeah. Good one.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I remember when we "discovered" Mutts. She sold out immediately.


----------



## perditafoster (Sep 30, 2003)

I remember when we crashed the cart at Fluffymail and she had to post on this board and beg us to quit going to her website so she could get it back up!







I also have a Tuesday Bear custom cover with my dog's picture and his name embroidered on the back...so pretty that I can't bear to use it







I also remember when Elbee had an instock store that actually had dipes and covers in it!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

I remember the FM crash - that was one of my first stalkings!!!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh yeah! Tuesday Bear. I loved those "Cloth the real thing" covers from there. I loved pretty much all her stuff.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I remember Tuesday Bear as well! Hmmm! This is fun, what else!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a Simply Cloth AIO that I just loved!! She is closed now...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Didn't we crash just about everybody's cart at some point?


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Didn't we crash just about everybody's cart at some point?









FMBG when she opened for custom orders...


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Righteous Baby


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I guess I'm an old timer but I was into the simpler diapers back then. Small budget. I do remember when FB produced the reverse bug print. And when longies became popular. I remember when Fuz babies causes huge excitement-- and a little jealousy.


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
I guess I'm an old timer but I was into the simpler diapers back then. Small budget. I do remember when FB produced the reverse bug print. And when longies became popular. I remember when Fuz babies causes huge excitement-- and a little jealousy.

I remember the reverse bug print. I also remember really loving the rounded tab FB - still prefer those. I also remember when FB were ALL fleece.

I remember when WAHMs could sell Motherease diapers. I remember when hemp first started getting really big!

I'm trying to remember more. Are SOS diapers still around and big? I remember when people stalked those every Friday.

I remember the very first Tuesday Bear cover - when she was brand new, and didn't have a congo store.

I remember buying Mudpie Babies AIO's straight from her store, with no waiting list - before she was hyena.

I remember Ivy Rose was extrememly popular.

Also Luke's Drawers, Heavenly Heiny's (I think that was the name). Oh the old times...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 22, 2005)

I remember when Maria stocked a huge in store (not hyena cart) stocking really early in the morning. Everyone who was awake was able to shop for Kiwis for a long time. I wound up spending a TON of money.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Oh yeah! Tuesday Bear. I loved those "Cloth the real thing" covers from there. I loved pretty much all her stuff.

I still have one of these.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I still have one of these.


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, when wahmall was up and running Mommyhearts was pretty popular. I had one, it was very nice.

Oh, also, goodness, I'm blanking now...ugh...the ones that were called "candy kisses" or something (can't remember the wahm name).


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry*
Well, when wahmall was up and running Mommyhearts was pretty popular. I had one, it was very nice.

Oh, also, goodness, I'm blanking now...ugh...the ones that were called "candy kisses" or something (can't remember the wahm name).

were they Luke's Drawers?

I remember when RighteousBaby was super hyena! We crashed her site a whole bunch. I remember when KP had custom slots....all the time. I'd go and check them out, but I wasn't sure I wanted to spend so much on a cover. At the time I thought Aristocrats were kinda $$$. I remember when SugarPeas would sell out in seconds. In desperation to get my hands on one I ordered a couple size 2's. They were enormous! Maddie probably still wouldn't fit them.









I started CD'ing right before Lori quit doing the Fuz Garden sets. She still did them occasionally on Ebay, but no more reservations. I rememebr when she had instock diapers but I thought they were too expensive. Its interesting how my perspective has changed


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I think I am becoming a bitter diapering gal... nothing excited me anymore!









Oh but some of my favourites:

That loooong bitter KP thread for her first HC stocking.

ME and another mom duking it out for the KIYP Wisteria soaker. I am sad I didn't get it but it was during Fluff Factory time and I fell completely in lust with a celestial Fussybutt set. I never plan on selling it either!

We crashed BBB first stocking at HC!

OH, I remember when people actually talked about stockings here! Talk about crazy!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*

OH, I remember when people actually talked about stockings here! Talk about crazy!









I started a thread last week when Bottombumpers unexpectedly stocked and only a handful of people noticed.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I remember RB stockings as well, WAHmall, then Kittybids


----------



## F and L (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*







I started a thread last week when Bottombumpers unexpectedly stocked and only a handful of people noticed.

















I know. It's so sad. I flit in and out of here sometimes and it is so dead. This poor board is gravely injured.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i have to admit, i saved the asian print fmbg ('dragon kites') set, even if it wasn't especially comfortable or absorbant







. beautiful dipes.

anyways, i thought y'all were talking old-school- not even old-school back-of-the-mag twenty years ago (ah, bummis! and my fabulous aristocrat!) but old-school here, a few years ago.

the first fuzzibunz, that were actually *fuzzy*. then the lites, then that nasty material that caught my hangnails.







(i like the last material though tereson, honest.) you guys are reminiscing about stuff like fuzbombs? christ, i'm old. (did anyone actually get the wee scot'sman's kilt? that was to die.)


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
anyways, i thought y'all were talking old-school- not even old-school back-of-the-mag twenty years ago (ah, bummis! and my fabulous aristocrat!) but old-school here, a few years ago.

the first fuzzibunz, that were actually *fuzzy*. then the lites, then that nasty material that caught my hangnails.







(i like the last material though tereson, honest.) you guys are reminiscing about stuff like fuzbombs? christ, i'm old. (did anyone actually get the wee scot'sman's kilt? that was to die.)









I'm not as old school as I'd like to be.

I still drool over the adorable tartan fuzbombs regularly.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey you guys do not go back too far. I can remember Tutti Fruity applique aios and Poochies and when Cuddlebuns went for $35 and everyone thought it was horrible to pay that much for a diaper.







Oh and Mollytogs were nice and Clothbaby! Hindsight diapers were cool and very popular then!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F and L*







I know. It's so sad. I flit in and out of here sometimes and it is so dead. This poor board is gravely injured.

That's what they wanted to happen. I like MDC but I talk diapers elsewhere now.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Kate, I feel like I lost something and I don't know where to find it again.

Anyway... What about Tootsweet? Man! I love those covers! I have two. I'm never giving them up! I really really wish someone would make covers out of that wool she used. There's a mama on HC that sells that Italian wool now. It's SO SO SO amazing. It's like the OV of wool


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
That's what they wanted to happen. I like MDC but I talk diapers elsewhere now.

And I have noticed you havent been around too much.








(unless I am just not clicking on ANY threads you've taken part in lately)


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Kate, I feel like I lost something and I don't know where to find it again.

Me too - and I wasn't even here as long as some of you, but there's certainly a part of the cding community that was lost. I was honored to have been apart of it and to have experienced it....<sigh> and where ever it is you are all at now, please tell me b/c there's a bunch of you I miss terribly!!!!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

what, did something dramatic happen here? besides last babies potty-training themselves & the rise of ec







)

oh, the reverse-bug print. man, did i load up on those. (i was trying to get the last of the- what were they, turned in? turned out? leg seams- y'all know what i mean.)

it started getting insane by the time i couldn't in good conscience spend more $ on dipes (that stash got huge!) i do kind of regret not getting in on all the good fabrics. remember making covers out of felted sweaters? i still have that link somewhere. koolaid dye. i remember pamela's first knitted & how excited she was picking a name.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Bear*
Me too - and I wasn't even here as long as some of you, but there's certainly a part of the cding community that was lost. I was honored to have been apart of it and to have experienced it....<sigh> and where ever it is you are all at now, please tell me b/c there's a bunch of you I miss terribly!!!!

















meee toooo


----------



## F and L (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
That's what they wanted to happen. I like MDC but I talk diapers elsewhere now.






























:








:














:








I don't like cliches but I'll never understand why they would shoot themselves in the foot like that? It can't be good for them, or for anybody.




























:









(But wherever the elsewhere is that you've gone Kate is the place to be.)


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Tammi!







I miss you. I haven't been around much, just taking a break from online boards. Plus we bought a house and have been busy adjusting to life in the States.

Claire, I agree completely. I think a lot of us tried to keep this board going but couldn't do it. Plus who likes looking over their shoulder wondering if someone is going to berate them for how they choose to diaper?

Oh! I miss Tootsweet too. I had a couple of her diapers when Kai was born and I loved them!

I think another thing to remember is that many of the old timers have kids who are potty learning (ok, not mine but I haven't needed to buy anything new because I don't need anything)... some are burnt out. And some really are genuinely hurt over what went down at MDC (this is the camp I fall into).

I have enjoyed the Hyena Cart Forums lately. Everyone there really loves diapers and aren't afraid to show it. Doesn't matter how you diaper, everyone is into it!

I miss seeing Fairy threads. Everyone was so kind and generous and it was great to see people spread the love.

OH! And diaper swaps! F-U-N!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Bear*
Me too - and I wasn't even here as long as some of you, but there's certainly a part of the cding community that was lost. I was honored to have been apart of it and to have experienced it....<sigh> and where ever it is you are all at now, please tell me b/c there's a bunch of you I miss terribly!!!!









That's the thing, I think people just went to different places scattered all around or left the online community. It's one of the reasons that WAHMs are having such trouble.

Let's do this... let's all go try out HC's forums. http://hyenacart.com/phpbb/ I'll make a commitment to check in there at least once a day, ok? How about you take that challenge too. (unless someone has a better idea?)


----------



## F and L (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
That's the thing, I think people just went to different places scattered all around or left the online community. It's one of the reasons that WAHMs are having such trouble.

Let's do this... let's all go try out HC's forums. http://hyenacart.com/phpbb/ I'll make a commitment to check in there at least once a day, ok? How about you take that challenge too. (unless someone has a better idea?)

Clare,
I think you're right. And I take the challenge! I'm really liking HC forums too right now. (I'm also loving WoollyWonder - some amazing knitting mamas hang out there.)

As for remembering the good dipes, somebody once posted link to a site that once was Amy's, before she went to Fluffymail - she made the most beautiful Cuddlebuns you've ever seen - wish I could find the link!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been buying cloth since 2002--for 4 years now!!! This thread just about made me cry.







I've never totally gone hyena...but I do love WAHM made products. I, too, remember when the reverse bug print FB came out because I wanted so badly to get a bunch of those but never was able to (they were backordered when I tried to buy them...and was on a waiting list for months before just ordering regular FB).


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm so glad you guys brought up those sad uncomfortable feelings.







I have this heavy sense of nostalgia about this place and, you are absolutely right, the spirit here is just different now. *sigh* I _will_ check in at HC.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Amys cuddlebuns site was stork crossing









I remember so much







I remember when my older dd was a baby and I paid $15 for a tie dyed Buckeye Bottoms on auction.... that was expensive then, LOL. I can't believe I have been diapering butts for 5 years









I miss the spirit that was here. I tried for a long time to keep something alive but it didnt work out well .... I will start checking out HC as well


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

i got into the diapering forum back in 2003. so, not too too far back, but far enough to remember the fuz gardens, sugar peas that were gorgeous with the price tag to boot. i too remember before elbee had a list and they were SO inexpensive that another mama and i were talking about how laura couldn't possibly be making money on them









i remember when things were good and everyone was kind and generous and accepting. then i remember when people started getting judgemental and nasty and started critizing each other for their choices in diapering. that's when i left.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I was never really hyena, but I fondly remember when this board was fun to visit


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Just registered at hyenacart. See ya'all over there. I don't know what went down here, and I can't always afford hyena, but man it's fun to drool over and talk about and wish on! Never thought I'd get so addicted to diapers for heaven's sake...







:


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Oh yeah! Tuesday Bear. I loved those "Cloth the real thing" covers from there. I loved pretty much all her stuff.


I loved Tuesday Bear. I used to oogle her stuff all the time. I have one of those red wool covers with that embroidery. The one thing I will never sell.

I loved that clothes line Kiwi Pie. That was gorgeous.

And so was the Midsummers KIYP.

And of course Diaper Gardens.

Though my little man is now out of diapers, I get to live through my sister and sister in law.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I do miss this too....I also tried to keep this board going but it just didnt work! People left after the split, but sad to say I think that was their plan!!!! I will make an effort to check the HC forums as well. I miss MDC, it used to be a place I hung out ALL the time...the place to be, and now theres like 3 posts a day and its just not as fun!









Thanks for the good memories...lets think of more!!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I remember the craziness! I was relatively new (and penniless) but it was fun.

Let's make some madness happen at hc


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
you guys are reminiscing about stuff like fuzbombs? christ, i'm old. (did anyone actually get the wee scot'sman's kilt? that was to die.)

We don't have a kilt but we do have a tartan fuzbomb that DD wears every other night! LOVE IT! Nothing gets past that bomb! And its georgeous!


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Wow. Hi everyone! I miss it around here too. Mari has been home over a year now, and I just basically disappeared. I was way too busy with everything. But, I decided to drop in and see what you all were up to.

We still have the unicorn cover, and many others. But Mari is showing signs of being interested in the potty. I bought my first new diapers in nearly a year the other day from Tiff, and they were probably my last ever.









I admit that I moved on to other obsessions like cool wooden toys, back to scrapbooking, etc.

But, Mari does love talking about her diapers like I had hoped, and we have never used a sposie even on our vacations since she came home.

Holli


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Hey Holli!!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Holli!

Oh, I'm so glad your family is all well. I had to drop in for a bit.

I check in every once in awhile, but it's just not the same at all.

I remember the early morning stocking at KP. So many of us were over here in disbelief that you had time to actually choose! I'm sure I was nak w/ my little one then, who is now very excited about wearing "big Boy" underwear like his brother. Too bad he doesn't think it's as exciting to go in the potty like his big brother.









Ah, homeschooling has totally taken over our world. It's been such a wonderful thing to reconnect with my kids in a way I've never thought possible!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Holli! I am always thinking of you
















I remember that unicorn cover. Sigh.... it was soooo pretty!

Lucky for me Kai has no interest in the potty. I think I have another year! LOL


----------



## mama23boys (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
were they Luke's Drawers?

Yup kisses were Luke's Drawers---i remember when she first came out- 7yrs ago and i pd like $20 a diaper (got 3







) mind i STILL have them and am using them on my 4month old!! i even went back and got a new OS dipe from her.

what about nanipoos? again i still have some and LOVE them!

i can remember when Staciantor was brand and the huge hype over those!

umm i'm trying to think but cant remember anymore!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Holli!







I still think about you often. I'm so glad to hear you're doing well, but so sad that she's already considering potty learning.







Poor mama.


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Just popping in here!
I'm not an "old time-old timer" but I have been CDing for almost 6 years!
I started in the midst of the Honeyboy craze-I remember when the first one broke a $100, and then $150. and then $200!!! It was so exciting to see!








I also remember the first diapers that I "splurged" on for DD #1-they were the sweetest little fitteds ever-Darla Peekabears...They were sort of like a Kissaluv. And does anyone remember BoDinks? They were so awesome! I loved the gussetted sides.








I like to think that I was partially responsible for making the Cuddlebuns hot-I HAD to have everyone that showed up on auction and had over 60 of them at one time! I'll have to dig out a picture.
And the Fuz...
Sigh...
I also started out with some MEOS and some ME Sandies and would you believe that I am still using them and they are still functional!


----------



## JNW (Jun 1, 2005)

I only joined MDC about a year ago, but the main reason was for the diapering talk. I'd never even heard of hyenas or WAHM diapers before I joined--I thought I'd died and gone to heaven after discovering FBs and MEOS, so you can imagine how I felt after finding out about SOSs and FCBs.









Pretty much all of my stash is WAHM diapers, thanks to the hyenas who used to frequent the board, and made cloth diapering so exciting and addictive for me. Since the split, I never bother going to the main diapering forum--it's just not that interesting to me. And plus, I don't really like "supporting" the people who complained about all the hyena threads. I never really understood why they were so offended. Don't like reading threads about stockings or expensive diapers? You can pretty much tell by the thread title, so don't click on them!

I've been hoping that since the six-month trial period is up, or close to being up, that MDC would reconsider and change it back. The split was a huge blow to the WAHMs who buy their advertising space here, IMO. MDC used to be an important venue for developing new customers for WAHMs, but not anymore.

But I suppose ending the split is just a pipe dream--and anyway, the hyenas have all gone elsewhere, or perhaps are off of online boards altogether.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I've only been on MDC for a couple of years...not long enough it seems to remember a lot of these "old school" dipes. I do remember that HUGE FM stocking about a year or so back...where I actually managed to score something.







The only time EVER that I've managed to score at FM! Even if it was only nightlights & a couple of (fairly plain) wool covers!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JNW*
I only joined MDC about a year ago, but the main reason was for the diapering talk. I'd never even heard of hyenas or WAHM diapers before I joined--I thought I'd died and gone to heaven after discovering FBs and MEOS, so you can imagine how I felt after finding out about SOSs and FCBs.









Pretty much all of my stash is WAHM diapers, thanks to the hyenas who used to frequent the board, and made cloth diapering so exciting and addictive for me. Since the split, I never bother going to the main diapering forum--it's just not that interesting to me. And plus, I don't really like "supporting" the people who complained about all the hyena threads. I never really understood why they were so offended. Don't like reading threads about stockings or expensive diapers? You can pretty much tell by the thread title, so don't click on them!

I've been hoping that since the six-month trial period is up, or close to being up, that MDC would reconsider and change it back. The split was a huge blow to the WAHMs who buy their advertising space here, IMO. MDC used to be an important venue for developing new customers for WAHMs, but not anymore.

But I suppose ending the split is just a pipe dream--and anyway, the hyenas have all gone elsewhere, or perhaps are off of online boards altogether.









My thoughts exactly. I miss the old I-can-hardly-keep-up-because-it's-so-active board I joined.


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

Man, even this thread is days old now.







I used to check in here multiple times a day and I can't even remember when I last posted in diapering. This board is what convinced me I could CD...I used a service before it. I recently lent a friend all my outgrown ElBees...love those.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I remember when this place was the fun, warm, happening place to be. I remember when I could post a question and have ten answers in five minutes. I remember when there were always at least 20 people stalking the TP.


----------



## F and L (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I remember when this place was the fun, warm, happening place to be. I remember when I could post a question and have ten answers in five minutes. I remember when there were always at least 20 people stalking the TP.

I know. This board is truly, probably irretrievably dead. They've utterly killed it. There are posts at the bottom of this page _from ten days ago_. Ten. Unbelievable.







:







It's so dead the mods can't even be bothered to police our critical posts anymore. They know hardly anyone is here to read them.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
I had a Simply Cloth AIO that I just loved!! She is closed now...

















they were my absolute favorites! sigh, how i loved them!









that kiwi with the clothesline was the end-all for me! apparently, i started cd at the height of hyena-ness. it was quite intoxicating! dh could never understand how i went from sposies to obsessed with stalking cloth seemingly overnight!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I remember when this place was the fun, warm, happening place to be. I remember when I could post a question and have ten answers in five minutes. I remember when there were always at least 20 people stalking the TP.

so true. this was my big leap into MDC and without the fun craziness of the diapering crew, i wouldn't have ventured out into the rest of MDC!

Ok, i probably wouldn't have spent nearly as much money, but ......







:

Holli! How is it possible Mari has been home a year???







good to hear you're all doing so well! your stash was always quite the sight to behold.

i bought a used tootsweet dipe from butterflymom ages & ages ago & it's still my favorite fitted. (nostalgically speaking since dd went & potty learned on her own last august ) i loved the action of the TP. now i've got 2 bags of dipes in my closet i should sell (since we're completely on the fence about ttc #2) & just don't have the patience in me.









who knows, maybe a wave of babylust will come over me & i'll see you all at the hc forums...


----------



## BlueNote (May 19, 2006)

My favorite fuz set was the Winter Star one... her very first one. I tried to get one for my last child, but I got maxed out at 75 bucks. Lol.

Oh, well.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
Wow. Hi everyone! I miss it around here too. Mari has been home over a year now, and I just basically disappeared. I was way too busy with everything. But, I decided to drop in and see what you all were up to.

We still have the unicorn cover, and many others. But Mari is showing signs of being interested in the potty. I bought my first new diapers in nearly a year the other day from Tiff, and they were probably my last ever.









I admit that I moved on to other obsessions like cool wooden toys, back to scrapbooking, etc.

But, Mari does love talking about her diapers like I had hoped, and we have never used a sposie even on our vacations since she came home.

Holli

Hi Holli! I think of you guys often! I was so sad when you disappeared. lol

I haven't been hanging on the diaper board for a while now, it just feels weird...

My favs were sos's and the ice star and suna nd moon sets...


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Tuesday Bear ....







: I remember WAY before TB!! It was a NEW wahm for me.....


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I read this whole thread, and it made me a little sad. I'm really not an oldtimer, but I do remember a lot of what has been mentioned. When I came here, I distinctly remember honeyboys going thru the roof (b/c I thought people had lost their marbles or it was an inside drug ring b/c surely no one was paying over a hundy for a single diaper







), everybody *had* to have fb's, there was talk of something that everyone was mourning-mollytogs, and the hyena name (nasty threads and all







) was just coming into being. It started over SOS diapers if I recall correctly, lol.

Beyond the cattiness, these boards were a wonderful resource before the split: Heather Sanders' dissertations on cleaning, repelling fb tests w/mama subjects (ahem







), scientific absorbency tests, water info, fuz gardens, some of us deciding to try this "knitted wool" soaker idea out (thank you LTK!!!!) since our crats had performed so well but we wanted less bulk, me trying to get the whole world to wrap their kids' behinds in hemp.







My first expensive diaper purchase was a motherease sandy's, and if it didn't hold Ian's pee, I was about to give up, b/c it gave me serious sticker shock at $10, lol. Then I was introduced to world of wahms and fmbg, I think, was my first wahm diaper. I was searching high and low for hemp, but couldn't find it except for hempers prefolds that are about as stiff and scratchy as sandpaper, yikes, and she had hemp. Oooooh, and the beautiful fabrics she used to choose, or have us choose from if we got on her customs lists-pages and pages of gorgeous fabrics. Then I had to try every wahm that was out there, and BBB fast became my favorite for soakers (this was when she only sold on ebay and you could get one for around $20, no bidding wars at all, and we were all scared to try them but they looked so freaking pretty w/all the cool colorways). I was into fuz diapers, and also very much enjoyed sugarpeas, liz's cloth, lukes, and a couple others. I remember when a lot who are hyena now didn't even make diapers or covers, and I remember when they all started. I sadly remember several finding the wahm graveyard.









Then the list became exhaustive to me (a real wahm explosion btwn my 2nd and 3rd sons), people were always making me feel like shit for how much I spent or how many I had (not personally attacked, but the shame on ALL of you thrashing reserved only for the diapering moms here







), the board split, and it wasn't fun anymore. I'm glad I'm done diapering now. It isn't at all like it was, as is the case w/everything in life-enjoy it in the moment b/c the moment will end.......anyway, it was fun to remember. I used to really love my diapers, and when diapering really sucked, mamas were here to help keep me going.









My personal favorites were the blue skies/burning sun fuz garden and my custom phish covers. I kept the phish covers.









Felt good to get all that out. Thanks for reading me if you made it through. I was feeling nostalgic since today is Zach's birthday!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*
I read this whole thread, and it made me a little sad. I'm really not an oldtimer, but I do remember a lot of what has been mentioned. When I came here, I distinctly remember honeyboys going thru the roof (b/c I thought people had lost their marbles or it was an inside drug ring b/c surely no one was paying over a hundy for a single diaper







), everybody *had* to have fb's, there was talk of something that everyone was mourning-mollytogs, and the hyena name (nasty threads and all







) was just coming into being. It started over SOS diapers if I recall correctly, lol.

Beyond the cattiness, these boards were a wonderful resource before the split: Heather Sanders' dissertations on cleaning, repelling fb tests w/mama subjects (ahem







), scientific absorbency tests, water info, fuz gardens, some of us deciding to try this "knitted wool" soaker idea out (thank you LTK!!!!) since our crats had performed so well but we wanted less bulk, me trying to get the whole world to wrap their kids' behinds in hemp.







My first expensive diaper purchase was a motherease sandy's, and if it didn't hold Ian's pee, I was about to give up, b/c it gave me serious sticker shock at $10, lol. Then I was introduced to world of wahms and fmbg, I think, was my first wahm diaper. I was searching high and low for hemp, but couldn't find it except for hempers prefolds that are about as stiff and scratchy as sandpaper, yikes, and she had hemp. Oooooh, and the beautiful fabrics she used to choose, or have us choose from if we got on her customs lists-pages and pages of gorgeous fabrics. Then I had to try every wahm that was out there, and BBB fast became my favorite for soakers (this was when she only sold on ebay and you could get one for around $20, no bidding wars at all, and we were all scared to try them but they looked so freaking pretty w/all the cool colorways). I was into fuz diapers, and also very much enjoyed sugarpeas, liz's cloth, lukes, and a couple others. I remember when a lot who are hyena now didn't even make diapers or covers, and I remember when they all started. I sadly remember several finding the wahm graveyard.









Then the list became exhaustive to me (a real wahm explosion btwn my 2nd and 3rd sons), people were always making me feel like shit for how much I spent or how many I had (not personally attacked, but the shame on ALL of you thrashing reserved only for the diapering moms here







), the board split, and it wasn't fun anymore. I'm glad I'm done diapering now. It isn't at all like it was, as is the case w/everything in life-enjoy it in the moment b/c the moment will end.......anyway, it was fun to remember. I used to really love my diapers, and when diapering really sucked, mamas were here to help keep me going.









My personal favorites were the blue skies/burning sun fuz garden and my custom phish covers. I kept the phish covers.









Felt good to get all that out. Thanks for reading me if you made it through. I was feeling nostalgic since today is Zach's birthday!









Happy Birthday to Zach. I am so sad...I remember you clearly from the diapering board, and I didn't even know you had another babe.









And where is the wahm graveyard? I might be there someday.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*
I read this whole thread, and it made me a little sad. I'm really not an oldtimer, but I do remember a lot of what has been mentioned. When I came here, I distinctly remember honeyboys going thru the roof (b/c I thought people had lost their marbles or it was an inside drug ring b/c surely no one was paying over a hundy for a single diaper







), everybody *had* to have fb's, there was talk of something that everyone was mourning-mollytogs, and the hyena name (nasty threads and all







) was just coming into being. It started over SOS diapers if I recall correctly, lol.

Beyond the cattiness, these boards were a wonderful resource before the split: Heather Sanders' dissertations on cleaning, repelling fb tests w/mama subjects (ahem







), scientific absorbency tests, water info, fuz gardens, some of us deciding to try this "knitted wool" soaker idea out (thank you LTK!!!!) since our crats had performed so well but we wanted less bulk, me trying to get the whole world to wrap their kids' behinds in hemp.







My first expensive diaper purchase was a motherease sandy's, and if it didn't hold Ian's pee, I was about to give up, b/c it gave me serious sticker shock at $10, lol. Then I was introduced to world of wahms and fmbg, I think, was my first wahm diaper. I was searching high and low for hemp, but couldn't find it except for hempers prefolds that are about as stiff and scratchy as sandpaper, yikes, and she had hemp. Oooooh, and the beautiful fabrics she used to choose, or have us choose from if we got on her customs lists-pages and pages of gorgeous fabrics. Then I had to try every wahm that was out there, and BBB fast became my favorite for soakers (this was when she only sold on ebay and you could get one for around $20, no bidding wars at all, and we were all scared to try them but they looked so freaking pretty w/all the cool colorways). I was into fuz diapers, and also very much enjoyed sugarpeas, liz's cloth, lukes, and a couple others. I remember when a lot who are hyena now didn't even make diapers or covers, and I remember when they all started. I sadly remember several finding the wahm graveyard.









Then the list became exhaustive to me (a real wahm explosion btwn my 2nd and 3rd sons), people were always making me feel like shit for how much I spent or how many I had (not personally attacked, but the shame on ALL of you thrashing reserved only for the diapering moms here







), the board split, and it wasn't fun anymore. I'm glad I'm done diapering now. It isn't at all like it was, as is the case w/everything in life-enjoy it in the moment b/c the moment will end.......anyway, it was fun to remember. I used to really love my diapers, and when diapering really sucked, mamas were here to help keep me going.









My personal favorites were the blue skies/burning sun fuz garden and my custom phish covers. I kept the phish covers.









Felt good to get all that out. Thanks for reading me if you made it through. I was feeling nostalgic since today is Zach's birthday!

















Lisa .... thanks for doing such a great recap.. it is sad and I have been slightly nostaligic about it myself lately.


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

You know, I've felt that way, too! I was just talking with dh that I can't even remember the last time I tried something new...I used to be constantly buying and selling dipes. My stuff just didn't move on the TP and w/o the paypal I just don't have the funds anymore.







Quite honestly, checking this board helped me get through PPD with DD1...


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

ok i gotta ask (I been away from diapering forum for quite a while now)
WHAT "Split" does everyone keep referring to???


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms.Doula*
ok i gotta ask (I been away from diapering forum for quite a while now)
WHAT "Split" does everyone keep referring to???









I think the "split" means-
this show and tell forum and the diapering forum. showing and telling used to be done in the diapering forum.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Hmmm...I remember:

Sullybunz
Sweet Pickles
MommyHearts
Luke's Drawers
The Original Poochies
Elkebellas
Darla's Dipes
Kissaluvs-the first ones
Fuzzi Bunz-The first ones
When covers were made with Ultrex
When flannel dipes were the norm
and tons more, but that just makes me feel my diapering age-lol


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

SULLYBUNZ!!! They were like the FIRST T&T side snap fitted!!







: & MY FAVORITE!!!
Those & MollyTogs!!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh my goodness . . .this thread brings back so many memories, even though I wasn't a hyena.

I remember when I found Elbee baby and I thought the 2 month wait list was long . .

I remember when you couldn't get Sugar Peas easily!

I miss Darling Diapers (I know they are still around sort of) and Buckeye Bottoms. No more Celestial Diapers.

I loved looking at the fuz, RB, and Tuesday Morning.

I remember when it was easy to get a Kiwi Pie (I actually got some).

What I LOVED was all the diaper science stuff. I left when hemp was the wonder fabric, but read something about bamboo??? I am so out of the loop now!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

When I first discovered "hyena" diapers was in the midst of the Sugar Peas craziness - when she would send out an email that she had stocked and there was a mad rush. Getting print outer fitteds (especially hand dyed knits) was impossible they sold for a fortune on ebay.

Also when the El Bee "number list" started and when you got on the list your wait actually was *only* six months.

RB FLAGs and Wolly Pullys were impossible to get - what else?.... SOS was crazy for a loooong time.

I havent been on a diaper site in so long I dont even know what is hard to get anymore - if there even still is hard to get stuff.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
That's the thing, I think people just went to different places scattered all around or left the online community. It's one of the reasons that WAHMs are having such trouble.

Let's do this... let's all go try out HC's forums. http://hyenacart.com/phpbb/ I'll make a commitment to check in there at least once a day, ok? How about you take that challenge too. (unless someone has a better idea?)

I have been gone for a while - just crazy life stuff and came back wondering WHAT IN TH WORLD happened - where is everyone! Now I see... I am heading to find you guys now! I miss everyone - I hardly recognize any names in diapering anymore.


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

Phishmama, those were the days...i have not been around here in a super long time! I remember when "hyena" was coined, and that was definatly around the time those Honeyboys were going for hundreds. Am i the only one who remberes a Hoeyboy selling for $500? I swear they did.

Some of my favorites, were definatly the Ivy Rose, Heavenly Hineys, Benjamuffins (when Laura owned it) and the original Firefly's, way before Laurie from Fuzbaby bought itthe original "quick dry" diaper, along with Peik-a-boos!. I loved Poochies,and Valor Kids, Luke's Drawer's rocked, and Suzie's first organic interlock SOS diapers were my absolute favorites, paired with a Fuzbom, when you could just go over and order a fuzbom.

I in fact own each Fuzbaby garden set, with the exception of the Kiwi. I bought them when my son was already out of diapers, and i still love them. Call me crazy, but i someday hope to have another child







:

My first diapers were from a service, and then i found Motherease and then from the back of Mothering Magazine, i saw a small ad for WAHMall....the cloth diaper auction site. From there there was Amity's World and all the diaper buzz. My first WAHM diaper was a FMBG, and I too fell in love.....hemp diapers? 10 layers? Wow, they took forever to dry, but hey, it was hemp, and i was doing good things for my child.









I remember when the wool craze took off, before that there really were just Aristocrats, and wool Bumpy's. I had my share of flannel diapers and Nikky covers, and i think i had every WAHM made diaper out there, in my hands at one time or another. I was crazed and addicted, and absoultly amused.

I have saved my favorites, the ones that i just could not part with, the original SOS's, with all the holes, my original Fuzbom's and the Ivy Rose's i had made out of old tee shirts.

Those were the days, and how i just loved the show and tells, and all the other fun diapering stuff that went on. DS and I still talk about it, funny how he remembers his diapers. That is going to last him a lifetime, not to mention all the HUGE diaper butt pictures we have of him.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

sooooo your all on the HC forums now??


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

I think a lot of people are, yes


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I am in the same camp as several of you who posted - I was never hyena but bought a lot of nice dipes on the TP, and used to check in here daily to see what was going on and just drool over the beautiful wool. My DS was already in larges at that time.

The disappointing thing for me is that I had new baby girl and originally planned to get her cute dipes, but without this forum I just haven't been as into it. A few AIO's and that's it. And we have so far been doing 50-50 cloth and sposies this time around.

I think I will also look into the other group at HC and see if I can't get motivated again. Tho it's kinda hard to find time to check in at multiple sites - was nice when everything I was interested in was at MDC.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions*
. I think I will also look into the other group at HC and see if I can't get motivated again. Tho it's kinda hard to find time to check in at multiple sites - was nice when everything I was interested in was at MDC.

Same here!









Can someone please tell me (maybe via PM if it breaks the rules somehow) how/why things changed so much here?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I can't seem to get motivated either. I lurk and post occasionally at HC but I was in a groove here and it is tough to get that groove back!

Mizelenius, I don't think it is against the rules to tell you.

Here is the original thread that started the split:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ight=diapering

Most people for the split wanted it because they felt the diapering board was unwelcoming to simple diaperers. None of them posted here then, said they wouldn't post more if there was a split and haven't posted again.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks, Kate. When I was here, I wasn't a hyena-- I love (and continue to love) prefolds and wool or nylon covers. But, I enjoyed looking at other people's things.

No one ever made fun of me for loving prefolds . . .it was even cool back then. How sad that people were ridiculed for it. Things sure have changed.


----------



## JNW (Jun 1, 2005)

I know when I joined MDC--right around the time of the first post in that thread, as a matter of fact, though I didn't see it till now--I was struck by how tight the hyenas seemed to be with one another. They obviously were good friends who enjoyed sharing photos and stocking news. It wasn't intimidating, exactly, but it did make me feel like a bit of an outsider.

I wonder if that's what the anti-hyena posters were really responding to--that sense of closeness that the hyenas had, and the flip side, which might have made some people feel excluded. I never felt unwelcome, just not part of the close-knit circle.

Anyway, it does irk me that it wasn't okay that some "simple stash" people felt excluded, but it *was* okay to segregate the hyenas and make them feel excluded instead.







:


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

I remember the thread that started it all....the lone prefold and snappi pic thread. That was a mess.







:


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Really there is an entire history about it not even touched on or just alluded to in that thread and it got really ugly on both sides. Really there was just one comment in that prefold/snappi thread by ONE person who doesn't even post here anymore... but it was made to seem like every single hyena thought like that (and I assure everyone, we don't!) TAO can be just as intimidating... heck I have been here for years and I still don't feel comfortable there!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Whoa! I didn't even know about _that_ thread. I thought the only thread was the one asking if the diapering board should be split. Now it all makes sense....how sad....<sigh>


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes.







And too bad the original prefold and snappi thread vanished (I am assuming it did) because I remember it and . . . well, I think it'd be good to have around is all.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Yes.







And too bad the original prefold and snappi thread vanished (I am assuming it did) because I remember it and . . . well, I think it'd be good to have around is all.











It was locked.... lemme search for it. I am curious if it was deleted BTPTB.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok, I searched because I was curious. It has completely disappeared. I remember the poster, the person who called the TAO gals a trol and the TAO girls who were offended... searched all of them and nothing.

Original OP was titled "Look What I Scored!!!" posted in TAO and pictured a prefold and snappi. People commented how cool and rare it was, joking around... it got moved to diapering, and then it went a little crazy.


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
When I first discovered "hyena" diapers was in the midst of the Sugar Peas craziness - when she would send out an email that she had stocked and there was a mad rush. Getting print outer fitteds (especially hand dyed knits) was impossible they sold for a fortune on ebay.

Also when the El Bee "number list" started and when you got on the list your wait actually was *only* six months.

RB FLAGs and Wolly Pullys were impossible to get - what else?.... SOS was crazy for a loooong time.

I havent been on a diaper site in so long I dont even know what is hard to get anymore - if there even still is hard to get stuff.

I've been gone since before the split, but now that I'm pg w/ #2, I came back to a very different diapering board. I wasn't a hyena, but I loved learning about all the WAHMs and trying new stuff. I remember you Maxi's Mama!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSavoury*
Ok, I searched because I was curious. It has completely disappeared. I remember the poster, the person who called the TAO gals a trol and the TAO girls who were offended... searched all of them and nothing.

Original OP was titled "Look What I Scored!!!" posted in TAO and pictured a prefold and snappi. People commented how cool and rare it was, joking around... it got moved to diapering, and then it went a little crazy.

I did a search too and came up with nothing. Pretty lame that its gone because it was very clear *to me* what was happening on that thread at the time.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

So THAT's why the diapering forum was split? I honestly had no idea (might have been offline and wasn't a regular diapering poster then anyways). Sigh.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

The thread went mia shortly after it was locked. It was at night so not all that many people got to see it. I think it got moved to tao but started in diapering or maybe the other way around. I just remember seeing it moved and people in tao wondering why it was there. I think USAmma was the one that moved it???


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

I would have never started CDing 4 years ago if it hadn't been for the Diapering boards. I was by no means a Hyena but I came regurarly to get wash instructions, reviews and to look at everybodys pretty daipers. All I had back then was a Lukes Drawers AIO which I LOVED and some MEOS. I remember the Kiwi with the clothes line.

I just can't believe how much things have changed. Now I am so glad that I got a chance to be a small part of that group when I did.

I too just joined HC and am trying to get into it but it's just not the same. I can remember regurarly having 60-80 people in the Diapering forum at once.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

yeah it was like one big fluff party all the time. Ahhh the good ol' days.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme*
yeah it was like one big fluff party all the time. Ahhh the good ol' days.









Yup. And I loved the diaper scientists . . .Heather Sanders, Holly/Kermit . .and of course, Karla/LifeTapestry (and WOW . . .I cannot believe I remember their screenames!!!!).


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I really, really miss the diapering forum.







I swear it helped me through my ppd...


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

I remember when I first saw fitteds with wraps at a Mothering Friends meeting in Va. Beach in 1995 when, to find a Mothering Friends group, you had to write in to the actual magazine.

I also remember when I got my first Nikki and thought I'd fallen into CD heaven because it was so soft and the velcro didn't irritate. I still have the first one I got (White with blue trim) and the first time I ever saw a cloth diaper on the internet (must have been 1996 or 1997) for sale. I think they were the "Rainbows" fitted inserts....anyone else go back that far? Of course, before that it was just CPF's with pins and plastic pants...lol.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
I think they were the "Rainbows" fitted inserts....anyone else go back that far? Of course, before that it was just CPF's with pins and plastic pants...lol.

I didn't use CDs back then (didn't have a kid) but I do . . .weren't they sold in a catalog, too?


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, a there were catalogs, too, but you had to know what they were in order to call and get one, I sure had no clue. I keep thinking that bummis may have been around then, too...seems like Whisper Wraps were just coming into vogue as my baby was PL'ing. I also had some covers (which were wonderful for overnight) that looked a lot like Proraps, but they were secondhand, and had no tags or markings of any kind.

I didn't know anything, though. When my expensive CPF's got hard and non-absorbant, I didn't know that they needed to be stripped, and I admitted defeat, switching back to sposies. I wish i had known better how to take care of my dipes, because I did like them better. I just couldn't do the $$ to replace them and didn't know how to fix the problem.

At least now I can support my clients and eventually my children when they go to CD.


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey Allison...! I see you're having GCM withdrawals, too.









mamamoo - I feel the same way - checking the board several times a day helped me parent my child and helped me through PPD.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
the first time I ever saw a cloth diaper on the internet (must have been 1996 or 1997) for sale. I think they were the "Rainbows" fitted inserts....anyone else go back that far? Of course, before that it was just CPF's with pins and plastic pants...lol.

Rainbow contours? I used those back in 1995 on my 11yr old. Weren't they from Natural Baby catalog or something like that? I thought they were the BEST cloth dipes ever, since I had used the pfs, pins and plastic pants on my oldest who was born in 1988. If I knew then what I know now...


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

yea, Rainbow Contours. The first dipes I ever saw that were contoured. They were just practically space age innovation!!

The first time I ever saw a pocket diaper, I remember thinking, "I hope the person who came up with this idea is a bazillionaire" because it was such a HUGE innovation


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
yea, Rainbow Contours. The first dipes I ever saw that were contoured. They were just practically space age innovation!!

My friend gave me some of these when dd1 was a baby...she said they were sooooo much nicer than her homemade prefolds.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*
Rainbow contours? I used those back in 1995 on my 11yr old. Weren't they from Natural Baby catalog or something like that? I thought they were the BEST cloth dipes ever, since I had used the pfs, pins and plastic pants on my oldest who was born in 1988. If I knew then what I know now...









I was lucky enough to be handed down some Natural Baby nylon covers and loved them for our newborns. They were so trim for daytime and held in the wetness and no blowouts with them either. I wanted more but couldn't find any.

I remember some amazing wool longies with all kinds of embroidery off a mama's stash photos, can't recall her user name but it was something with "hunt" or "hunter" in it. She had lovely stuff.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

The "rainbow contours"? They were the contoured soakers with primary serging? They were the bees knees to a lot of people. I'm sure if I had seen them back in '99 when I was using sposies on my first newborn and I had seen those I surely would have gone "Wow, that looks nothing like the dipes/covers I had to use on my little brother back in '90!" If I looked at one now I'd be like "I could never happily diaper with those" - though I didn't prefer to use covers in a wrap style anyways.

So, I remember and have used:
Sully Bunz
Original Fuzzi Bunz (fleece outters)
original Heavenly Hineys
Original Poochies

off the top of my head.
Oh and Orginal Sweet Peas/Peanut Butter Kisses. They were flannel, well done and one of the very trimmest diapers for the time period. You had your choice of snap close, velcro or pinnable. That biz has changed hands too.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
I remember when I first saw fitteds with wraps at a Mothering Friends meeting in Va. Beach in 1995 when, to find a Mothering Friends group, you had to write in to the actual magazine.

I also remember when I got my first Nikki and thought I'd fallen into CD heaven because it was so soft and the velcro didn't irritate. I still have the first one I got (White with blue trim) and the first time I ever saw a cloth diaper on the internet (must have been 1996 or 1997) for sale. I think they were the "Rainbows" fitted inserts....anyone else go back that far? Of course, before that it was just CPF's with pins and plastic pants...lol.

I used cd's when my first was born in '92. That was in the dark ages, before the internet really existed. I saw an ad for Kushies (I think it was, they were AIOs with velcro and PUL) in Mothering magazine, and I ordered 2 dozen.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
I remember when I first saw fitteds with wraps at a Mothering Friends meeting in Va. Beach in 1995 when, to find a Mothering Friends group, you had to write in to the actual magazine.

I also remember when I got my first Nikki and thought I'd fallen into CD heaven because it was so soft and the velcro didn't irritate. I still have the first one I got (White with blue trim) and the first time I ever saw a cloth diaper on the internet (must have been 1996 or 1997) for sale. I think they were the "Rainbows" fitted inserts....anyone else go back that far? Of course, before that it was just CPF's with pins and plastic pants...lol.

LOL







: I had those Rainbow diapers for my first...I also lived to get my Natural Baby Catalog. I remember falling in LOVE







: with Nikkys and ME. Times sure have changed....


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabug&co.*
LOL







: I had those Rainbow diapers for my first...I also lived to get my Natural Baby Catalog. I remember falling in LOVE







: with Nikkys and ME. Times sure have changed....

Hi Sonia!!

Yeah, I remember getting those Rainbows, and how I wished I could have all Rainbows but we couldn't afford them. I actually used them on 2 children and was freaked out when I couldn't find them for our youngest. It's a good thing though, because I found MDC and all the other options while I was searching for them.









ETA that I'm still using Rainbow countours with hemp doublers as stuffins for our pockets and pocket fitteds.


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

I can remember most of the things that have been mentioned on here, I started reading posts here after dd was born in Dec 02 then joined and started posting the next year. i used cloth with DS #1 in 94 and that was back in the dark ages, LOL. I had Gerber prefolds (not even the better quality ones) Ecology Kids and Pink wraps, a few of the BabiesRUs brand wraps and some primitive AIO"s made by Mothers Choice, most of the diapering items I had were bought at Big Lots/Oss Lots for $2.99-$4.99 each and that seemed like a lot of money for 1 dipe when I could buy a bag of Luvs for $5, but I still have 1 of those Mothers Choice and though it's not that good at keeping the wetness in it's still functional after 12 years!!!
Amy


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

what a funny thread! i totally thought i was NEW to the diapering community with only a 6 and 4 yr old behind me, but apparently i used many of the diapers that people are remembering. im def sad that ivy rose are no more, and that righteous baby doesnt make cuddlebuns anymore! i still use the merbaby embroidered cover i got from her-i love that thing.

the reverse bug fbs, had a buttload(hehehe) of those too, and i was one of the insane ladies that bought a honeyboy-though i only paid about 70$ for mine...a submarine print i had to have.

i most likely will try the new mudbabies, and try the righteous baby 2 size system...maybe ill go over to the hyena thing and see if i find anythign that stikes me over there.

i was never that active here but i was disappointed the other day when i saw how inactive things here are. i expected so much more activity!

anyway-glad to ahve this blast frmo the past thread to entertain me for a bit-and the reminders for diapers i used to love, glad to see i wasnt the only ivy rose/rb/cuddlebuns fan!

a


----------



## absinthe (Mar 16, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one using old rainbow baby contours and new doublers as stuffins for my pockets!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmreinke* 
I remember the reverse bug print. I also remember really loving the rounded tab FB - still prefer those. I also remember when FB were ALL fleece.

Yes!!! This was my FIRST pocket dipe. When my ds#1 was a baby and it was a HUGE spurge for me (and bought used too, lol).

Sorry, I realize this is an older thread, but I had to post! Ahhh, the memories,


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

2much2luv said:


> Anybody remember (or have!) the Kiwipie with the clothes line embroidered on it?
> 
> 
> > I remember this one. It has got to be the most awesome one I have ever seen! I was just thinking about it last week.


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

It seems like a lot of us 'old timers' are pregnant right now--let's revive the diapering forum! I love those threads (can't remember who would post them) challenging everyone to go buy from a 'new' or not very well known WAHM store and report back.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna* 
It seems like a lot of us 'old timers' are pregnant right now--let's revive the diapering forum! I love those threads (can't remember who would post them) challenging everyone to go buy from a 'new' or not very well known WAHM store and report back.

I loved those threads too! I can not believe how many 'old timer' diapering baord mamas are pregnant either!







I really do miss the old days sometimes.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

well you guys can count me out as one of the old timers who is pregnant.... We are sooooo not having any more babies LOL! Willow hasnt used a diaper in weeks... its a little bit sad... diapering and sewing diapers has been my life for 5 years now!


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna* 
It seems like a lot of us 'old timers' are pregnant right now--let's revive the diapering forum! I love those threads (can't remember who would post them) challenging everyone to go buy from a 'new' or not very well known WAHM store and report back.

I started cd'ing in 2003 and both boys have potty learned. But, hopefully this pg will stick and I'll be starting over in Oct. I do have quite the stash of medium, PT, and large FB but I know I will be tempted to buy just a couple new things in small! And to try some other pockets.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
well you guys can count me out as one of the old timers who is pregnant.... We are sooooo not having any more babies LOL! Willow hasnt used a diaper in weeks... its a little bit sad... diapering and sewing diapers has been my life for 5 years now!









I keep saying that too.







VI is in the process of potty learning too, it's weird for me because all my other kiddos were like 3 before hey even showed any interest at all.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I am starting to get excited about having a new tush to diaper.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm also excited to get back to diapering! Just a few more months







I am going back to my favorite diapers, firefly fitteds and easy wool covers. Of course there will be some Luxe and Fussy sprinkled in there too


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, this thread was a sad trip down memory lane. *cue music*


----------



## ShellBelle76 (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna* 
It seems like a lot of us 'old timers' are pregnant right now--let's revive the diapering forum! I love those threads (can't remember who would post them) challenging everyone to go buy from a 'new' or not very well known WAHM store and report back.

Sounds like fun! I'm not an old timer and I'm certainly not pregnant today, but MDC diapering played a huge role in shaping my approach to CDing... With an almost-one-year-old toddling about, I'm finally at the point of feeling like I could buy a dipe from a new WAHM & give an honest and educated opinion! I would LOVE to play along!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 







I keep saying that too.







VI is in the process of potty learning too, it's weird for me because all my other kiddos were like 3 before hey even showed any interest at all.

I don't think I knew you were preg again?! COngratulations!






















My oldest waited until 3 on the nose and then my younger boys were 2.5 yo when they started and were done within a week or so. My Dd showed interest before 2...but months later we are taking a break from PL







: So we're stilll in some of our most worn out CDs


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
well you guys can count me out as one of the old timers who is pregnant.... We are sooooo not having any more babies LOL! Willow hasnt used a diaper in weeks... its a little bit sad... diapering and sewing diapers has been my life for 5 years now!

I'm in the same boat; not planning anymore and also having cd'ed for five straight years now (where does the time go?)


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
I don't think I knew you were preg again?! COngratulations!






















My oldest waited until 3 on the nose and then my younger boys were 2.5 yo when they started and were done within a week or so. My Dd showed interest before 2...but months later we are taking a break from PL







: So we're stilll in some of our most worn out CDs









Thanks mama. It was quite the shocker too me, I just finally got out of denial(I can feel the baby moving. LOL), and am getting excited. Violet is trying really hard, and she was so into it for the first couple of months, but now she is starting to just pee everywhere, and that is kind of annoying. LOL We may take a break too. I don't like getting frustrated over accidents, but it's just weird because she was going by herself a lot, and now she seems to not be as interested...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
I'm in the same boat; not planning anymore and also having cd'ed for five straight years now (where does the time go?)

We weren't either.







I ovulated the day after my period! And we were using a barrier method! SOmeone had somehting else in mind for me, eh?! LOL


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Thanks mama. It was quite the shocker too me, I just finally got out of denial(I can feel the baby moving. LOL), and am getting excited. Violet is trying really hard, and she was so into it for the first couple of months, but now she is starting to just pee everywhere, and that is kind of annoying. LOL We may take a break too. I don't like getting frustrated over accidents, but it's just weird because she was going by herself a lot, and now she seems to not be as interested...

We weren't either.







I ovulated the day after my period! And we were using a barrier method! SOmeone had somehting else in mind for me, eh?! LOL

Yep that is exactly what we are going through with Rhi and I was starting to just get annoyed all the time and since we don't want mommy to be annoyed all the time...







She was all into it, she initiated it etc and now she's like whatever and all I do if I I'm not EC'ing with her is wipe up messes.

We're just doing FAM and abstaining during O and it seems to work so far but your story unsettled me a little
















To bring this back to topic, now you can start collecting wee lil CD's again


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

YAY! NB dipes!


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

many ducks and SOS diapers come to mind....they were always gone at the speed of light!


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

I sold all my Cloud 9 softies except for 2 and now I wish I hadn't.


----------

